# Reset Mk2 service light



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

Dear All

Please help - Audi have recently serviced my car but forgot to reset the service indicator. VERY ANNOYING

Due to the fact that its a 2 hours round trip to my _local_ dealer - I am after a DIY guide to reset.

Can anyone help

Richard


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Unfortunately you will need vagcom to do it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Check your Owner's Handbook, around page 29, under Driver Information System/Service Interval Display.


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it possible without VAGCOM?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

anty1985 said:


> Is it possible without VAGCOM?


It is according to the User manual - Page 29...
*To reset the display

The dealership performing the service resets the display when the service has been completed. The display is reset as follows:

- Switch the ignition on.

- Pull the knob 0 ¢ page la, fig. 3, this message appears: Oil change!

- Pull the knob until the display Oil change in ----- mi (km)--- days appears in the display. If the reset button is not pulled within 5 seconds, the display reset mode closes.

Tips

- If a malfunction is present (red symbol), the distance remaining cannot be called up.

- Do not reset the display between service intervals. Doing so will result in an incorrect display.

- If the battery is disconnected, the Service Interval Display values are retained. - If service was not performed at the correct time or the service interval display was not reset after service was performed, the additional mileage driven or the elapsed days will be shown as negative numbers. *

The knob you have to pull (ooer!) is the right hand one of the two little spindle knobs between the tacho and speedo- the one you press to zero elapsed miles on the DIS.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If for any reason that doesn't work I'd ring the dealer and ask them if there's any other way of doing it. Explain it was their mistake.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

if it doesn't work I can help out if need be. I'm in Huddersfield but travel all round Lancs with work & have VCDS so can do a service reset


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

According to my information one can do a reset in the car, as indicated in the manual, when going for the fixed 15k km/yearly interval. For long life 30k km/2 year interval VAGCOM is required. I guess any VW/SKODA/SEAT/AUDI dealer could do that reset for you, after confirming that the service took place. It always surprises me that they forget stuff like that. Makes me worry: what else did they forget?


----------



## Alibi (Dec 3, 2013)

On my 2000 A4 you can reset the service indicator by holding in the two wee knobs on the instrument panel (mileage trip button and instrument panel brightness I think are their primary functions) and then switching on the ignition. I'm not sure if there is something similar in the TT as of course the panel light rheostat is not a push/pull but is a wheel next to the headlight height adjuster. Progress seems to make things less simple.


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope this works for you.


----------



## BlackScarabTT (Apr 11, 2017)

So when I recently bought my 2012 TT S-Line, from a Dodge dealership used with only 18,500 miles. They informed me that the oil and filter were changed and the next service was not due until 24K miles. However, they did not reset the oil life indicator on the display. My car currently only has 20K miles on it but the service indicator light came on for the regular oil service interval because they did not reset it when it was done by them. Since it is not due for the oil change until another 4K miles, I want to reset the indicator. I tried doing it the way instructed in the manual, but it only reset the oil life indicator back to 0. And now says it is not due for another 10K miles. However, the "wrench icon" AND "service due!" message still appears even though the oil life reset was done. Can the regular maintenance schedule light be reset without the dealership doing it? Or where can I buy an OBD11 device so I can clear it myself? Thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You need vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackScarabTT (Apr 11, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> You need vcds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does VCDS stand for and where can I buy one? I bought a BluDrive device thinking it would work, but all it does is look for check engine error codes and clear them. I need to reset my "service engine" for maintenance light. This BlueDrice device does not do that.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Brief intro into what VCDS can do - from Ross Tech...





Where to get one...
https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS

Forum members who have it and are willing to help...
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=240247

Resetting the oil change interval - 





Resetting the service indicator with VAGCOM...


----------



## BlackScarabTT (Apr 11, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Brief intro into what VCDS can do - from Ross Tech...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I tried all of the manual ways with out a device and it only reset the oil life back to zero. To clear the "service now" on the 2012 MK2 TT, you need the VAGCOM software. I ordered it and should have it fixed in about a week. Thanks everyone for replying!


----------

